# Todays Washington Post



## BchrisL (May 21, 2008)

Foreign teams competing at _Memphis in May_

Link









> MEMPHIS -- At the world's largest pork barbecue contest here, the big black cast-iron cookers seal up so tight and run so low and slow that just a few pieces of smoldering wood can spend up to 24 hours coaxing smoky tenderness out of a whole hog. So why on Earth would any team need a cord and a half of wood?
> 
> The Belgian team, called Deominox, made no apologies for its unconventional approach. "We're going to explain the best we can and hope the judges like it," Stephane Deom, 39, the sole English speaker on the team, said Thursday as the event started. "We're not trying to change the way we do it." His cousin Christophe Deom, a butcher and caterer in Libramont, a town near Bastogne, is the team's head cook.


----------



## chris1237 (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for the link BchrisL it was a cool video and read.

Here is a link to the full results from MIM

http://memphisinmay.org/wcbcc_teaminfo.htm


----------



## Rag1 (May 21, 2008)

Do ya see that guys injector??? Wow.


----------



## bigwheel (May 21, 2008)

Well Ollie North calls it the Washington Compost. That's enough to make me not want to read that liberal propaganda non sense. They prob gonna side in with the hawgs and get PETA out there to protest. I just got a little feeling down in my feeler. 

bigwheel


----------



## Cliff H. (May 21, 2008)

I wonder why Jack's Old South had a blow out this year ?


----------

